# Pics



## Tony14 (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought all of the snow we got today( were supposed to have over a foot by tommarrow[&:]) would make a good set up for pics of my amber bottles. Heres my doyles.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 25, 2007)

Schlitz Tooled top


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 25, 2007)

Plymouth tooled top.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 25, 2007)

what do you guys think? Miller tooled top.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome Ambers Tony
 Ep


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Joel.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 25, 2007)

Great ambers and pics Tony. Your getting pretty got at this.[]


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Warren! Do you have any idea at what the blank slug plate on the plymouth bottle might be for?


----------



## epgorge (Feb 25, 2007)

A label??????????[]

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Feb 25, 2007)

They probably whent to full paper lable and just quit using the slug plate that had the same info. Some bottlers used a dedicated mold with a slug plate so they would be prepaired in case of address changes and such. A new slug was far cheaper than a new mold.


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 25, 2007)

That sounds right Warren. Thanks.


----------



## Tony14 (Mar 9, 2007)

Heres a pic of a quart blob beer.


----------

